# Cy Crumley revisted



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Cy needs a make over. I thought I would do him digitally so I can scale him to what ever I want. This is what I have so far. He needs a lot of cleaning up, some buttons, his watch and chain and fob and a few badges. He's posed here and will be holding his watch and stepping on a stool as if to climb up in a coach. I haven't decided whether or not to attach the stool to his foot.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

looks great!!! 
dale


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dale. Here is a progress shot. I have just about finished the hat and the watchchain and fob. I'm still working on the pose a little.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Be best to have him on the train, no step. I think anyway.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

In the picture with his foot raised, he resembles the the Alec Baldwin "conductor" character in the live action movie "Thomas and The Magic Railroad".


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I am really intrigued with this project but a bit confused. Do you intend to build a 3d model of Cy at some point or just intent on modeling him for virtual graphic purposes? I used to live in Johnson City and model the ET&WNC in1:20. Your first picture background looked a bit like Lake Watauga. Made me nostalgic for that beautiful area. Such a gorgeous lake up there between Elizabethton and [the new] town of Butler. 

You no doubt have probably seen all these photos but others may enjoy reading more about Charles Grover Crumley here; 

http://www.johnsonsdepot.com/crumley/cyhome.htm 

He must have been an awfully likeable character. What I wouldn't give to be able to 'sit around the fire' and listen to his stories. 

Enjoying your work! 

Scott


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, 

Does the short ani above answer your question  
BTW, at the bottom of the Johnson depot page is an image of one of my original sculpts of Cy next to one of my scratch built coaches. The were very helpful in providing hi res images of Cy, Sherman, and Andy for my sculpts.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh. I see now. I was unfamiliar with your work. Very cool, I will bookmark your website for the future. 

Thanks, 

Scott


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, he is now up for preorder at http://scalehumans.com/PREORDER 
I need at least 10 orders to go in to production in 1:20 scale. If I don't make it he won't be cast and everyone will get their money back.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I liked the last pose on the back of the passenger car waving and holding his pocket watch. He would look great on the back of my Jackson Sharp observation car. Will he be standing flat footed? What did you decide? How much for the figure? 

Scott


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, 
I'm going with the flatfooted pose on the back of the coach. They are 9 bucks for pre-order http://scalehumans.com/PREORDER and after the sell they will be 12 bucks.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to sell 3 more figures to put Cy in to production in 1:20.32 scale. If you want to see this figure made available now is the time to order, while it is cheaper so I can afford the materials for the molds and the castings.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered one of Cy and one of another casting.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, 8 down 2 to go now


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me in for one plus placed order for some other figures. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tommy 9 down 1 to go.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll order one on your website now and also a couple of others.

Alan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Alan. I now have the funds to go into production. I'll keep the preorder price for a few days more and then take it down. All orders will be filled simultaneously when I complete the molds and castings. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I want two in 1:20, but couldn't seem to pre-order them on your website. Something didn't seem to go through. One for me and another for a gift. I'll try again later. 

Scott


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, did you get an error message? If so what was it. Describe exactly what happened so I can fix it. Keep in mind if you have popups and java blocked the order page will not work.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully you don't need a facebook account to see this. 
The image is of my cleanout casting for the Cy mold which I just did this morning. Those of you who have ordered should start recieving your figures soon. The hat is cast separately as are the right arm and the left forearm. The image shows the pieces put together without any cleaning or in other words, in the condition they will be shipped. 
Pretty nice fit for not having to do anything.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, can't wait for him and the other figure I ordered from you.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yours should be shipping around Monday, Jerry. Thanks to you and everyone that participated in the per order phase of production I was able to make molds for a nude that will shortly appear on the site after I get all my casting out of the way. 
1:20 scale modelers have so far set a record for preorders sales.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The first batch of shipments is in the mail and I am casting the next. I will casting and shipping for the next two days.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to report my vacuum pump broke down this morning and I had to fix it. It turned out to be the capasitor and luckily I had a couple of spares on other motors and was able to fix it. I'll be casting for the rest of the day and shipping tomorrow. I should have all your orders out by the begining of next week,,, barring any other break downs.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally the last of my orders will ship tomorrow... once again thanks to all for the orders. Look to my preorder page around December I will be offering a version of Pippin in multiple scales also. I am thinking 1:20.32 and 1:29th scale. The 1:20 scale will require 11 orders and the 1:29th 15.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a note. I will not be shipping products purchased on my site after November 5 2012 until after November 30 2012. I need to do some much needed maintanence around my studio and reorganize everything. 
I will put a notice on my site November 5th, but thought I would give everyone here advanced notice.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my figures cleaned up and ready to paint. Do you primer them with just a spray primer, or is it necessary?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully you will be able to see this image Jerry. 
I have a new method that helps preserve the detail better. 
I use interior acrylic primer that I thin out with distilled water and acrylic ink for my base coat. See the image above. For Cy I have 4 primer/base coats; Black, black blue, grey, and burnt umber. Make sure the colors are nice and dark. They will look a little light till they dry. I use a fluid drying retarder medium so that I can get the coat on evenly. 
I thin finish it off till I reached the desire finish.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice artistic paint job there. So, it is interior latex primer thinned down that you use?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Acrylic latex thinned with distilled water, just for the base coat. I use poly flo acrylics steam engine black for the shoes and the brim of the hat. I use that straight as a primer.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Figures arrived and they are beautiful.
I'll have them with me (shipped condition) at the Fairplex (SWGRS) this weekend for anyone who wants to check them out.

Tommy Mejia








Rio Gracie


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tommy I'm glad you like them.


----------

